# Feb 20 and Feb 21 Yellow River: Bass On!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome two days of bass fishing on Yellow this past Sunday and Monday. On Sunday, we fished the south end, mainly canals out in the bay, and caught 18 bass. No size to speak of on those, but it was real active. So, on Monday, I launched at the 87 landing and fished every cove from the bridge up to Boiling Creek. Every single cove is infested with bowfins, every cast we were hanging 5 pounders plus. We caught only 4 bass in 4 hours doing that, but all were keepers. So, we headed back down south hoping some bigger fish have moved into the areas we hammered on Sunday. They did. We ended up with 22 bass on Monday with 18 keepers. Our two day total was 40 bass, 16 bowfins, 3 warmouths and 1 chain pickerel. Everything was caught on trick worms, brush hogs, lizards, and some paca craws. Everything had to be dark and they wouldn't touch cranks, or spinnerbaits, or even jerk shads. Water is way up from 50 last weekend and was reading 70 in some creeks. The big females will be coming up real quick. We kept all of our bass till the end of the day to see who had the most, and of course, I did. All fish were released and swam off. It's on fellas.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

aww bunch of cute little bass! Sounds like fun no matter what!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like great times....me and my youngin' went to a private pond yesterday and threw everything in the tackle box and only 1 bite.....None brought into the boat!!!


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Now your finding all my holes behind the house. We ususally get a good mess when I go back there in the john boat.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

jmacvip said:


> Now your finding all my holes behind the house. We ususally get a good mess when I go back there in the john boat.


They are still there and it should be easy pickings all week in that place. Just throw a dark colored worm and you'll get a dozen in an hour.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good report. I went to Yellow for the first time this weekend with my uncle and we put in at the East River and made the drive. I have no idea where he took me. But the drive was too much for me. Where do you put in? I want to go again but don't want to make the drive from the East River all the way there. I don't want your fishing spots, just a better place to launch. 
KsB


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

How do those bowfins taste?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We launch most of the time from the end of Ward Basin Road. There is a $5 fee, but it's safe and a good ramp. Don't know how bowfins taste and don't want to find out.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

2X on the Bowfin. Thanks for the boat ramp advice.

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i launch in the same spot, but i have not seen any water that looks like in those pics. i have gone left out of the boat ramp and gone all the way to the bridge staying on the left. and i have gone right out of the boat ramp then hooked a left in that first cut and fished that. i only have a 10 gallon tank so i have yet to do much venturing.


----------

